# DNM: Oats for Dogs: Part I – Introduction



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

The Benefits of Oats for Dogs | Dogs Naturally Magazine

This is the first in a two part article on the many benefits of oats for dogs, and how to use them. 



Oats are always at the top of my list of recommended herbs. More formally known as Avena sativa, inexpensive and readily available oats have a long list of benefits, from simply nutritional to curative for many conditions. It’s not surprising that oats have a long history of adding to our animals’ health, as well as our own, whether taken internally or applied directly to the skin.

The Benefits of Oats for Dogs

Here are some benefits of oats that you should know about and just a few of the reasons why I like to recommend them:
•There are plenty of natural, ready-made products that contain oats. Popular oat-containing products include: shampoos, conditioners, topical applications for skin conditions, and capsules and tinctures for a more concentrated dose of the healing essences of oats.
•Oats are nutritionally beneficial, and their healing powers can be utilized by applying oaten teas or poultices directly to the skin.
•To get the inner benefits of herbal oats all you have to do is cook some oatmeal and add it to your pet’s food. Or, if you want to add even more oat power, there are tinctures and capsules available.
•Adding oats to a pet’s diet is a simple way to impart many nutritional benefits. Besides nutritional benefits, many other benefits, from nervine to disease treatment, can be realized, too. First, let’s take a closer look at some of the many health benefits associated with oats when they are simply added to a pet’s diet.

Nutritive Value

Simply put, oats are nutritious, being naturally high in “good” nutrients and low in “bad” ones.

Oats are high in:
•Protein (interestingly, wild oats contain from 27-37% protein while cultivated varieties average about 17%). According to the World Health Organization, oat protein is equivalent in quality to soy protein. So, equal to meat, milk and egg protein.
•Soluble fiber (the fiber that helps keep cholesterol levels low).
•Levels of iron, manganese, zinc, and B vitamins (pantothenic acid, B5, and folate, B9).

Oats are low in:
•Gluten (some is present, but not nearly as much as in wheat)
•Genetically Modified Organisms (so far, oats are not grown using GMO)

What’s a Nervine?

Oats are considered a nervine, an herbal compound that acts as a general nerve tonic, calming the nerves when necessary, stimulating their activity when needed. Oats are used for treating a variety of nervous disorders.

Herbal

Oats benefit several body organs and systems, including: skin, nervous system, stomach, spleen, lungs, and the urinary and reproductive systems. Herbal qualities of oats include:
•Antispasmodic
•Cardiac
•Diuretic
•Emollient
•Nervine
•Stimulant

Antitumor

Oats contains the antitumor compound b-sitosterol.

Digestive

Oats act as a digestive aid to calm the intestinal tract.

Hormonal

Oats can be used to achieve hormonal balance, and as as a uterine tonic.

Other Uses

Oats are also cholesterol lowering and reportedly good for treating a wide variety of diseases in humans and animals, including: inflammatory conditions, mental or physical exhaustion, depression, dyspepsia, insomnia, fevers, sexual dysfunctions and as a tonic during menopause or after parturition.

Oats can also be beneficial when applied externally (topically). Remember that an animal’s skin is its largest organ, and there is an active absorption of many substances, thus adding whole-body benefits from external applications of oats. These unique health benefits of oats in grooming can include:
•Anti-inflammatory and calming – soothes itchiness and eczema, thus helping calm the animal while he heals.
•Healing – high levels of minerals and vitamins in the seeds may help with skin healing.

Part II of this article will provide more detail on how to use oats both internally and externally for your dog’s health.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

am I missing something here.......I thought Oats was a grain.... and we strive so hard to be Grain-Free for the doggies....

*confused*


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I wouldn't feed oats to mine, they are grains and dogs have no nutritional requirements for carbohydrates. However, if i was feeding carbs (eg in a kibble) I would pick oats over other grains such as wheat or corn.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah I agree no oats. Maybe oats in cookies instead of grain if you do home made cookies.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

I like DNM, but I feel a lot of the time they (and other holistic practitioners) confuse humans and dogs - relating what's good for the human must be good for the dogs. They forget that carnivores process things differently.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I chose to put Mimi on THK with grains for the lower protein content to attempt lowering her ALT. The grain free choices were too high is protein and I would rather feed oats as grain vs potatoes and peas which are commonly used. I am excited to see oats have such a benefit for them now that we use oats! Thanks for the article C!


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't really understand why so many think all grains are terrible in dog food. What is good about potatoes or peas instead? Some of the grain free brands like Fromm for example - especially in their newer formulas do a ton of ingredient splitting - peas, pea protein, pea flower, potatoes and sweet potatoes all in one food:
Duck, duck meal, *peas*, turkey, *potatoes*, *pea protein*, dried tomato pomace, *pea flour*, whole dried eggs, quail, chicken meal, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), salmon oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), *sweet potatoes*, chicken, pheasant, cheese, flaxseed, carrots, broccoli, cauliflower, apples, celery, parsley, lettuce, spinach, chicken cartilage, potassium chloride, blueberries, cranberries, salt, chicory root extract, yucca schidigera extract, alfalfa sprouts, sodium selenite, folic acid, taurine, Vitamins, Minerals, Probiotics 

How are all of those ingredients better for dogs over oats or quinoa? I actually prefer to feed a grain inclusive diet that has less carbs and only 1 or 2 carb sources in the food over most of the grain free diets out there. Grain free has become the new trend and I honestly think a lot of companies are taking advantage of the consumer by using a ton of fillers (potato and peas) instead of meat just so they can be grain free


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I put oats in my cookies. nut not for Amberleah lou lou


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I think the only difference TinyTails, is that fewer dogs are likely to be allergic/intolerant of potatoes and peas than grains. It is still carbohydrate though, and it is absolutely not needed in the diet of a carnivore.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

And this is why I post these articles good bad etc as it makes you think and start a discussion. 

Every dog is different and there is no right answer to anything. Except NO corn LOL 

My kids do not get grains or oats in their food since I feed raw and primal but cookies yeah it might have a few things in there. Most home made treats include oats or flour etc. Would oats be the right option instead of flour? 

When they post part 2 I will post it to see what they say. I was surprised to see this article as DNM is very pro raw. So why this was an article I do not know but like I said above it got all of you thinking.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

yea, I agree.... it makes good discussion material.... makes us think...


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would pick oat flour over wheat flour for homemade treats, definitely.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Yep, definitely oats (or oat flour) over wheat (flour). I also like to use garbanzo bean flour sometimes (and it makes some pretty good choco chip cookies for people, as well!). Usually my treats are just dehydrated organ, though. Much easier.


----------

